# Ladder stabilizer for side bunks??



## basshunter25 (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to add side bunks to my trailer and I was wondering if you guys think that the ladder stabilizer idea would work for adding side bunks? I would need to buy two stabilizers cut them in half and use two halves per side with a bunk attached. I would probably have to bend the stabilizer some but I wanted to see if this was a viable option. Are they too weak or would they be sufficient. I don't really need them to hold the boat just be there to make loading easier and give me a little peace of mind while pulling down the road. Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lbursell (Sep 6, 2010)

From a strength and functionality point of view, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Aesthetically, it would probably look very cool, too.

I'm not sure how much each ladder stabilizer costs, but if you're talking about buying two, seems to me that your $$ investment would be adding up pretty fast. How much would the two stabilizers cost compared to building an angle-iron frame work to weld or bolt to your trailer, add a little paint to match, and then attach your bunks to that ? Me, I'm so tight, when I pull out my wallet, it sounds like the front door opening at the Addams family house.

For me, I could see advantages / disadvantages to going either way. Just tossing out something to think about.


----------



## basshunter25 (Sep 6, 2010)

That's what I originally wanted to do but I don't weld and I could probably find a couple for a decent price. Then down the road I could take them off and do something else.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Oct 27, 2010)

I made my guides this past spring out of a ladder stabilizer and some PVC and it has been the best addition to my boat by far. They've made loading the boat so much easier. So far they have been very durable and work perfectly for what they were meant for. Check out my link below if your interested. I'm wondering why you would need to buy two stabilizers?


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was wanting to make side bunks not just guides. I just worry if something comes loose while trailering and to make it easier to load in a strong current.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 30, 2010)

How do I say this, hmmmm.
While in the water, a boat "slides/floats" and offers little resistance to whatever. If the boat hits the trialer, the trailer will either move, or the boat will bounce off of it. Going to take a lot of speed for a boat to damage a trailer. 

Think of it this way, when your in the boat and want to leave the dock, push off with your arm. Boat moves pretty easy. It has the same resistance to the trailer. Besides if you hit the trailer hard enough, more than likely the trailer tires dont have a lot of grip on the ramp and will lose traction, thus allowing the boat to move. 

Take a look at commercial side bunks. 1/8" solid steel bar stock, or some sort of tubing, tubing would be stronger, however the bar stock will flex.


----------



## rusty.hook (Mar 2, 2011)

There are a lot of people on here that have installed the ladder stablizer bars. Some just for lights out of the water, and others with a bar on each end and a 4' long 2" X 4" connecting in between for the guide ons, I had already bought my guide ons from Academy and the light poles from Ebay before I found the post on them. They make life so much easier to load, because I power load. I also have added plastic strips to the bunks for ez loading. I also just added a cat walk for ez of getting in and out. 
Two pics of some of the members set up for lights and guide ons. See pics below.


----------



## basshunter25 (Mar 2, 2011)

The bottom picture is exactly what I'm going to do this spring. Thanks for the pics.


----------

